# November photo contest



## marshab1

Ok so since Simtek won the October contest he got to choose this month's contest theme. And he wants us to post the Noble Look. The Royal Kings and Queens of the canine family.. :--king:
So get out those pictures and start posting. We'll take entries until Thursday 11/19/09 at 10 pm EST.


----------



## jwemt81

Tucker, prince of all sticks!


----------



## Aditya

Gillo, mistress of all she surveys


----------



## olik

Honey-Quinn of the dirty balls.


----------



## Noey

*A Royal Pair*

And this chair would be the throne they fight over while protecting the castle from all via the window upstairs.


----------



## SimTek

This is gonna be another tough pick month....Here is Princess Samantha.....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Maxie as Princess Mud Mask.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Here's my entry! Yes Molly can *look* all noble sometimes! :


----------



## tippykayak




----------



## mdoats

This photo makes me laugh. Rookie is normally such a goofball and he looks so snooty here.


----------



## shortcake23

*Mia, Queen of my heart*

Meet Mia, Queen of my heart :


----------



## Kevinmc23

Madam Barkley of St. Charles


----------



## mylissyk

Lilah, Queen of all she surveys (or rather, get the camera out of my face pupparazzi!)


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy, seriously noble


----------



## mylissyk

I love that picture of Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thank you, I love your picture of Lilah


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Starlite- noble protector and friend :heartbeat


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Bogey watching over his kingdom - the creek that runs through town.


----------



## jealous1

Summer, Queen of Deep Thought


----------



## Jupiter's Human

*Jupiter, King of the Forest.*

Jupiter in his favorite setting: the Maine forest. That is a stick in his mouth, as usual!


----------



## DNL2448

Sir Doodle-Bug (aka Dooley)


----------



## Doolin

Here's one for Linda, My boy Putter at a year. He thinks he's a king!


----------



## mdoats

Doolin said:


> Here's one for Linda, My boy Putter at a year. He thinks he's a king!


Wow, he's a stunner.


----------



## Pudden

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Starlite- noble protector and friend :heartbeat


lol - I think the _real_ royal canine in that pic is that little number lounging on the couch...


----------



## Pudden

Jupiter's Human said:


> Jupiter in his favorite setting: the Maine forest. That is a stick in his mouth, as usual!


sorry...couldn't resist...:curtain:


----------



## Florabora22

Flora, Queen of Muddy Paws.

And btw, the photos on this thread are awesome! Every dog is gorgeous.


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally - early morning at age 22 months


----------



## Miss Happy

Miss Happy is Queen of the Road


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Pudden said:


> lol - I think the _real_ royal canine in that pic is that little number lounging on the couch...


Who, me? You got it!


----------



## marleysmummy

Here's Marley, King of the Beach!!


----------



## magiclover

Here is Princess Jazz posing on her throne.


----------



## paula bedard

They're all good! 
Ike's usually a goof, but here's a serious look...probably because I'd just given him a bath and wouldn't allow him off the porch to go dirty himself again.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley:


----------



## esSJay

Molson is the 'King' of the noble glance when it comes to pictures. I couldn't decide between these 2, so I'm going with the first one because I love the background.

King Molson has the golden touch








And when he was just a wee Prince


----------



## donnaj03

*One of our little boys from our litter now. *
*Photo taken yesterday Nov. 8th/2009*
*Mr. Baby Blue is six weeks old today.*


----------



## SimTek

donnaj03 said:


> *One of our little boys from our litter now. *
> *Photo taken yesterday Nov. 8th/2009*
> *Mr. Baby Blue is six weeks old today.*


Beautiful... The young Golden King...


----------



## Fidele

Cedar surveying his domaine


----------



## Florabora22

Riley's Mom said:


> Here's Riley:


Riley is REALLY handsome. I love the wrinkles in his forehead.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Riley's Mom said:


> Here's Riley:


That's a good one!


----------



## Doodle

Brady, king of the chair.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Brady's tail looks awesome, Doodle. Great job grooming him!


----------



## sunshinesmom

OK...I give up. PLEASE DISREGARD THIS ENTRY. I have tries unsuccessfully several times to delete this message and photo. Very frustrating!!! How on earth do you delete??


----------



## Laurie

This is a picture of my dogs Reno and Phoenix after a swim several years ago. Phoenix is now at the bridge. I just love this picture of them.......


----------



## wattney

*Tucker Leroy - My Prince of the Water*

RIP Tucker! HE was my prince of the water. Swam for hours barley coming our to rest! Love you baby! The cottage won't be the same without you

Tucker Leroy Hutchinson June 14, 2007-November 6, 2009


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin


----------



## fuzzbuzz

donnaj03 said:


> *One of our little boys from our litter now. *
> 
> *Photo taken yesterday Nov. 8th/2009*
> *Mr. Baby Blue is six weeks old today.*


 I think Mr. Baby Blue wants to come south and live with me. He's so cute!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here's one of my favorites of Buzz. 'Bird watching'.


----------



## Paxton

His Lord Paxton....


----------



## Bock




----------



## Florabora22

wattney said:


> RIP Tucker! HE was my prince of the water. Swam for hours barley coming our to rest! Love you baby! The cottage won't be the same without you
> 
> Tucker Leroy Hutchinson June 14, 2007-November 6, 2009


Tucker was very handsome. I'm sorry you lost him at such a young age.


----------



## Hudson

*Princess Asha and Prince Hudsn*

A visit to the park during winter and captured them both looking very noble!
Princess Asha and Prince Hudson


----------



## Hudson

wattney said:


> RIP Tucker! HE was my prince of the water. Swam for hours barley coming our to rest! Love you baby! The cottage won't be the same without you
> 
> Tucker Leroy Hutchinson June 14, 2007-November 6, 2009


Your photo of Tucker is beautiful, sorry for your loss of one so young.


----------



## Hudson

There are some wonderful entries for November, what a hard decision.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I through one in here of Liam.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

This is the one I want to enter for the competition...









Hope you don't mind me adding a couple of others I came across whilst looking through my pictures...she can look very noble at times! 















































And a little noble Prince Harry...


----------



## paula bedard

Love those pics of Tilly! She's usually such a happy fun loving girl that all we get are smiles. She sure wears that noble look like a pro!
Little Harry too.

All these pics are gorgeous....obviously because of their subjects! I loved the pic of Cedar. He is such a gorgeous Red boy. Little Blue Boy...King of the Bales of Straw, too cute! And all the others, they are all great pics. It'll be hard to pick a winner this month.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

His thinks he's Royalty...always.


----------



## paula bedard

Love this pic of the boys Kim. Finally, more pics of the boys. Love your flower bed too. If that's this year's garden, yours did better than mine. Too cool and wet this summer here. Nothing really got going this year.




Kimm said:


> His thinks he's Royalty...always.


----------



## afauth

*Cooper- Protector of the Land*








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1020&pictureid=8117


----------



## beccacc31

Kimm said:


> His thinks he's Royalty...always.


Love the picture of the boys. Back in August you said that my pictures of Mitchell (at the bridge) reminded you of Tucker and you are so right.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

*the two sides of Gracie*

These 2 photos were taken within a couple days of each other. It's hard to believe it's the same girl.

pauper Gracie









Princess Gracie


----------



## Jemma's Mum

*my entry*

Queen Jemma


----------



## cham

*Her Royal Majesty, Queen Hailey*

Her Royal Majesty, Queen Hailey


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

*Sunny*

Rules supreme over the TPF forest.


----------



## tippykayak

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally - early morning at age 22 months


The colors in this photo are just astounding.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

Announcing Prince Hurley


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Well.. it's a bit dark but as per the rules.. untouched, not cropped - here's Noble Griff.


----------



## beccacc31

All of these photos are awsome.... I think everyone should wind. My favorites are in no particular order
Tippy's, Riley and Putter.... All the dogs are so gorgeous!


----------



## momtoMax

Introducing, Maxamillion, king of the party people. Yes, you may kiss my paw.


Ps. yes it is uneditted.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Wow that photo is amazing of Tally! I want to make that into a painting! It looks like what I believe Heaven would look like if there was one.


----------



## rbuschone

Lager, King of the close-up!


----------



## Ambesi

Well, Winchester is a pro at _acting_ noble! Presenting... Sir Winchester, King of Meadow Street.


----------



## Heidi965

Maya and Jake, viewing their kingdom!


----------



## Noey

tippykayak said:


> The colors in this photo are just astounding.


this is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Sheeb being the queen on a geocache.


----------



## Jemma's Mum

Heidi965 said:


> Maya and Jake, viewing their kingdom!


Beautiful dogs, they look a lot like my Jemma!l


----------



## DNL2448

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Sheeb being the queen on a geocache.


 
Oh I LOVE to geocache!


----------



## MelandEl

this is Princess Sophie and those whom she rules over....








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=952&pictureid=8166


----------



## ggdenny

*Connor is King of All He Surveys*

This is Connor's first entrance in a monthly photo contest.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Queen Asia*

Attach]64842[/attach]

The first one is the one I am entering but added a couple more as she looks regal often!


----------



## mysweetie

Sisco the king of this is my "NAP TIME!"


----------



## Abbydabbydo

My sweet Abby


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Sheeb just watching what is going on.


----------



## ardita

*Zippy*

The Prince of OUR couch...


----------



## Gwen

Introducing Maxwell Settlement Royalty from left to right - Princess May, Prince Razz Razz Metazz & King Nygel. Notice the regal stance as they glance to the side & not ahead to show the best profile for all of those paparatzi types! Oh, the royal life is not all fun!


----------



## tonisaysss

layla at the lake today. 11/17


----------



## grrrick

Now that I finally have a "subject" to shoot... here is my submission...


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Cody, king of the woobies*

Cody with one of his loyal subjects.


----------



## kody's_mama

Introducing the King of all that is cool and the baddest dog around..........KODY!!


----------



## grrrick

I just realized there is a THEME to this game...

No King. Not a prince either. Not even close!

But certainly the courtyard jester!



grrrick said:


> Now that I finally have a "subject" to shoot... here is my submission...


----------



## jlgottschall

Toby, prince of the pond and all things in it!

Janice


----------



## Jemma's Mum

I thought this was supposed to have finished on the 19th!!!


----------



## marshab1

It's finished everyone got a couple of extra days, cause i was busy working on the Holiday exchanges and forgot!

I'll get the poll up in a day or so.


----------

